# The Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack and Lionsgate are pleased to announce yet another Movie Giveaway Contest. This is a big one, folks. In honor of Lionsgate’s current digital movie Black Friday sales event (which starts November 22, 2016), one lucky winner will win a 16 movie Mega-Pack of digital films. You read that correctly: SIXTEEN FILMS! *

Titles include the following hits: _The Bank Job, Dredd, Escape Plan, The Expendables 3, From Paris With Love, Kick-___, The Last Stand, A Most Wanted Man, Pulp Fiction, Rambo First Blood, Sin City, Sicario, The Expendables, Gods of Egypt, I Am Wrath,_ and _The Last Witch Hunter_.

Many thanks to the kind folks at Lionsgate and our Film Critic Extraordinaire Mike Edwards for making this Giveaway Contest possible.

*Entry qualification is plain and simple:*
If you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of *November 15, 2016*) and live in the Continental U.S, then simply type "IN" (below) and you're entered! If you do not live within the Continental U.S., you can still enter (but must provide a valid U.S. address or pay for a U.S.-based forwarding service).

The contest runs from November 22, 2016 through 8AM EST December 1, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on December 1, 2016). Winner of this Giveaway is not eligible to win the Universal Jason Bourne Blu-ray Giveaway. Please note, this contest is for Ultraviolet digital codes, not Blu-ray movies! Rules and Regulations subject to change without notice.

Click *here* to discuss this Giveaway!

Thanks everyone and thanks for hanging around on HTS! :wink2:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

"IN"

Are you kidding me! Movies are what we are all about. Of course I'm in...all in! 

Thanks HTS & Lionsgate for another great giveaway! Good luck guys, you gotta enter to win!:smile:


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

In

Another great give away for HTS!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

IN


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

IN


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

IN


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

IN


----------



## jimk92057 (May 19, 2010)

IN

Yes, I'm eager to Win these!


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

IN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnybon (Mar 24, 2015)

In


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

IN


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Aug 21, 2016)

IN!


----------

